#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [活動回顧] 今日的FF............

## PandaTwo

說實話～
今天是我第一次（完完全全的第一次）參加同人誌展的活動～
之前不是時間錯過，地點不對，不然就是沒人要一起去所以沒啥興趣～
所以，今天能去開開眼界，覺得很有趣！

而會是神奇的地方是～
今天居然一天，就參加了獸人的聚會，以及Z..家族的聚會～
（當然，也見到了許多人，認識了許多新朋友，這是更值得高興的事～^_^）

狐狸的狐狸裝果然是大眾的焦點～
一出場就殺了一大堆人的底片（記憶卡）～
在最後一次的出場，還出現了記者會般的景象～
那就是，一群人圍著，然後閃光燈直閃！
我想狐狸應該過足大明星隱了吧....XD

但是，也必然的～
有三句話是一定會出現的～
<font color=red>一定很熱喔～</font>
<font color=blue>裡面是男的還是女的啊？</font>
<font color=green>他從哪裡看的？</font>
完全不出所料～^^


晚上則是和小豪一起去Z...家族聚餐～
（本也想找狐狸一起去的，不過可惜狐狸有事～）
很可惜的，本以為這次的聚餐日本的SK（是SK嗎？）版版主也會參加的～
結果他要明天才會參加～
可是我明天就有事情了啊～～～～～～～～～（QQ）
不過也認識了新朋友～
而蜜雪兒果然厲害....
很能感受到族長極力想把你吸收進組織的感覺～^^
啊啦.................XD
果然如小豪所說啊～^^

總之～
今天真的很愉快～
也很高興今日認識了大家～
不管是獸人還是Z..家族～
^_^

----------


## Graywolf

阿~好好呀XD"

今天其實我也有過去的
不過...
我望之卻步^^"
(FF展在六月號刊有票,所以是可以先取得票的,而沒有買的話就要排隊,我看到他的隊伍...從巨蛋的側門一路牌到台大側門...而且除了那邊以外的人也是"超多")
就這樣10分鐘的車程去,10分鐘的車程回XD"

蠻想看狐狸穿那套吸引眾人的樣子
應該很有趣~
(大家會猜想這到底是哪部動漫裡面的人物呀XD")

有沒有照片呀~
我要看XD"

----------


## 玟琪

1.我從1030開排.12時許進場.而且進場時間不斷減少...
2.朋友告訴我說.狐狸大約於1600許出現..可惜.當時去排隊買東西.
沒照到...
3.ff6主要任務1.購入1/2王子畫冊(完成)
                  2.狐狸裝的特寫及報告書(自製參考資料)
                     &將獸裝製作書借其過目(皆未完成)

任務.一日.失敗.
一切就看今日...

----------


## PandaTwo

> 阿~好好呀XD"
> 
> 今天其實我也有過去的
> 不過...
> 我望之卻步^^"
> (FF展在六月號刊有票,所以是可以先取得票的,而沒有買的話就要排隊,我看到他的隊伍...從巨蛋的側門一路牌到台大側門...而且除了那邊以外的人也是"超多")
> 就這樣10分鐘的車程去,10分鐘的車程回XD"
> 
> 蠻想看狐狸穿那套吸引眾人的樣子
> ...


有許多人以為是大野狼～
還問怎麼沒有小紅帽呢？
^^
 :Laughing:

----------


## sanari

還有人問說那是什麼角色
我就直接回答是狐狸
然後他就想了一下說是真實的狐狸嗎
我說對

真想KUSO一下
說那是日本最新的卡通
知道今天有同人展，特地從日本過來造勢的
．．．

４點多還有TVBS來會場採訪

狐狸真可憐，在裡面應該快熱死了吧

----------


## 食老TPOA

> 狐狸真可憐，在裡面應該快熱死了吧


必滅ㄧ△ㄧ
那真是超熱的感覺
脫掉後就像剛從游泳池上岸一樣ㄧ△ㄧ"

----------


## wildcheetah

這次的人實在是多到嚇死人，以個人經驗，每一次都比上次早到，但卻越排越後面。寶貴的體力都在漫長的隊伍中隨著逐漸攀升的陽光而消耗殆盡。在此，不得不說一句，狐狸，您辛苦了！希望您的付出，能夠使其他潛在的獸覺醒，並將希望付諸行動。

       希望明年會有更多獸系出現。
       夜深了，晚安，朋友各位，明天還要早起排隊呢！

----------


## 玟琪

任務.取消.
不勝不敗.
改天再來.

----------


## sanari

冋人展狐狸跟其他同人迷合拍的

----------


## Graywolf

> 有許多人以為是大野狼～ 
> 還問怎麼沒有小紅帽呢？


已經被吃下肚了XD"




> 真想KUSO一下 
> 說那是日本最新的卡通 
> 知道今天有同人展，特地從日本過來造勢的


好像蠻好玩的XD"
然後讓大家猜猜看這是哪部裡面的角色~

狐狸真是辛苦囉~
雖然是熱的要死
卻也是最令人注目的焦點~
把其他同人的風采都搶過來XD"

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

懶的寫
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=1713

----------


## 修諾斯

大家好！
今天第一次留言。

昨天(7/30)我有看到狐大的狐狸裝喔！
毛茸茸的好可愛！

----------

